

I challenged hackers to investigate me and what they found out is chilling - nautical
http://pandodaily.com/2013/10/26/i-challenged-hackers-to-investigate-me-and-what-they-found-out-is-chilling/#!

======
ColinWright
In case you're interested in the HN community take on this, here's a link to
the discussion from two days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6617497](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6617497)

------
btbuildem
Hm. Sounds like the old-timey dick did better, quicker, with less resources.

